# Water bottles; the good, the bad, and the leaky



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry if there has already been a thread like this...

I'm sure most of us have had this issue: you get a water bottle and it either leaks constantly, doesn't fit with the cage, or doesn't even work. I've used six different water bottles since getting my rats and gerbils and only three have worked consistently, but two don't work with my new cage.

For everyone's benefit, how about we all share our good and bad water bottle experiences here?

The ones that have not worked for me have been--
All Living Things Water Bottles for Small Animals: It rarely lets water out for me.
Two water bottles that came with two cages I bought at Petsmart. One was an All Living Things Rat Luxury Home and the other was an All Living Things Pet Home for Rats (which I use as a spare cage). They leak constantly and drain out within a day.

The three that have worked--
A Flat Bac Super Pet water bottle. Sadly it doesn't fit through the bars of my new DCN.
A Super Pet Chew Proof Glass water bottle Works great, but I have trouble connecting it to the cage.
A Petco universal small animal water bottle. I use it with my gerbils without issue and plan to get some for my rats, but Petco was sold out yesterday. 

All three of those work consistently and don't leak constantly.

What are y'all's experiences, good or bad, with water bottles?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I like the Lixit brand bottles, they're the ones with the little floaty green turtles in them. I rarely have leaking problems, and I like smaller bottles, so I have two 8 ounce ones for my two boys. I change the water every day, but I know they could go a week without being refilled. I also set the clay pot tray thing upside down underneath the bottle to catch any drips. The water absorbs into those. However, like I said i've never had any leaking issues. I just use the standard wire hanger thing that comes with them and attach them on the outside of the cage. 

I get them from amazon for about $6 each. They make plastic, and glass varieties up to 32 ounces.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The only water bottles that I trust 100% are Oasis bottles. Excellent bottles that have never leaked or malfunctioned in any way.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Honestly, I really don't recall the brands I have bought !

I have 3 total...1 for ea rat & 1 for my g pig. Only 1 of them _occationally_ leaks, but not bad enough to replace. But then again, it could partially be the g pig to blame because she has always had a terrible habit of banging it around violently when she drinks, that's just the way she is LoL !! she's never been quite right in the head but I love her to pieces.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> *I like the Lixit brand bottles, they're the ones with the little floaty green turtles in them. I rarely have leaking problems, and I like smaller bottles, so I have two 8 ounce ones for my two boys.* I change the water every day, but I know they could go a week without being refilled. I also set the clay pot tray thing upside down underneath the bottle to catch any drips. The water absorbs into those. However, like I said i've never had any leaking issues. I just use the standard wire hanger thing that comes with them and attach them on the outside of the cage.
> 
> I get them from amazon for about $6 each. They make plastic, and glass varieties up to 32 ounces.


This is exactly what we have- two of the 8 oz glass Lixits with the little turtles. I read a ton of reviews before buying water bottles and people were consistently happy with these. We have had zero problems, I'm completely satisfied with them.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Aren't oasis bottles made by Lixit? Both of my Lixit bottles says Oasis on them. I'm just curious - does yours have the little green floaty turtle?



cagedbirdsinging said:


> The only water bottles that I trust 100% are Oasis bottles. Excellent bottles that have never leaked or malfunctioned in any way.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had a water bottle that doesn't leak! haha


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Though I bought one that was Kaytee brand I think, it was at Fredmeyer and I needed an extra one in case both my ladies were pregnant, the morning after installing it in the cage I went to check her and the water and it was completely full and I couldn't get water out of it! I moved Nibs in with Claire and sure enough she attacked Claire's waterbottle with vengeance! I felt so bad that she had got about 16hrs with out water! I still haven't been able to get that one to work properly. =/

I'll have to look into Lixit brand ones.

Any preference of plastic VS glass?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> I've never had a water bottle that doesn't leak! haha


These are the ones I have http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002DWZHDI/ref=oh_details_o01_s01_i00 I really think they're great. I'm not sure if you can get them at the petstore, I just buy them on Amamzon, they're cheap enough anyway.

I think glass are way more expensive, but I hear they're easier to clean, and inhibit mold growth, which if you're washing your bottle at least once every week or so, you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> Aren't oasis bottles made by Lixit? Both of my Lixit bottles says Oasis on them. I'm just curious - does yours have the little green floaty turtle?


To my knowledge, Oasis bottles are by a separate company. I'm not sure of any connection to Lixit, but it's very possible that Lixit bought the company out at some point. Mine do not have any floating turtles, but my small "bell bottle" Oasis bottles have small plastic balls that float.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Both my bottles leak on and off. Sometimes they are perfect, then the next time I fill them they drain in a day. It always changes, so far I'm a week since the last leak, but then maybe tomorrow they will start leaking for a month. I swear, those things are possessed.

Not sure on the brand.. one is a clear glass one that hangs on the inside of the cage (it has a cute little duck inside it) and the other is translucent plastic covered in purple decorations, it hangs on the outside of the cage. I lost the thing that holds it up, so wires and hair ties it is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the lixit in-cage plastic bottles with the strait tubes. Work a treat, easy to clean, never leak and don't clog. The larger bottles can be very hard to open if you even slightly over tighten them, but I've got giant vice grips that do the trick. I've had issues with L&M bottles that have leaked or clogged. Oddly my local pet shop recommends L&M while they use lixit in all of their own cages.


----------

